# سلاسل ماركوف



## فن الهندسه (7 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسلم على زملائي المهندسين واعتذر عن قلة مشاركاتي لانشغالي الشديد بالدراسه
انا بصراحه عندي مشكله وياليت اللي عنده درايه بالموضوع لا يبخل علي بالمساعده
احتاج موقع او رابط يتكلم عن سلاسل ماركوف markove chains التعريف والنظريه وامثله .
ارجو من لديه اي معلومه لا يبخل علي بها وشكرا
تقبلوا تحياتي...


----------



## صناعي1 (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

اليك هذا الكتاب اخي الكريم و ان شاء الله تجد فيه ما تريد


----------



## فن الهندسه (9 مايو 2007)

*الف شكر*

السلام عليكم
اشكر المشرف المبدع المنقذ على المشاركه الوافيه لمطلوبي 
والله لا يحرمنا منك يا بوس.
تحياتي...


----------



## bazokka (11 مايو 2007)

هو كتاب جيد جدا وشكرا عليه انت فعلا منقذ


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (12 مايو 2007)

يعطيك العافية على الكتاب القيم


----------



## عيســـى (15 أغسطس 2008)

تشكر ولو بعد حين
جزاك الله خيرا أنا احتاج هذا الكتاب الآن


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

متشكر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ghada_nora (22 أغسطس 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mtm1381967 (26 أغسطس 2008)

سلاسل ماركوف:
ماركوف عالم روسى فزيائى درس سلوك الدرة واستخرج نظرياته حول هدا الموضوع ومن تم طبقه على مجال سلوك الزبون حول الشراء واعادة الشراء واحتمال تكرار الشراء .
مصطفى ماطوس


----------



## المهندسgvr (5 مايو 2010)

شكرآ أخي الكريم على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (6 مايو 2010)

The main theory is that from current state you can predict the future.


----------



## بروبرو (19 أكتوبر 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## rama2008 (27 فبراير 2015)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 فبراير 2015)




----------



## NAK (6 مارس 2018)

سلاسل مركوف إحدى تطبيقاتها هي التنبأ بسلوكيات العميل لكنها لم توضع لهذا الغرض...تماماً كما هو الحال في تحليل منتي كارلو


----------

